# How powerful is your general



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I am going to do a one on one tournament style fight between peoples generals and crown one the Heresy super general! So what do you normally give your lord choice (not what would you do knowing he is to fight other characters) its just for fun so let us know.

My vampire lord is my favourite general. I give her master of the black arts, flying horror and summon ghouls. For her items i use the flayed hauberek, wristbands of black gold, helm of commandment and a sword of stiking.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Empire- Elector count, griffon, rune fang, full plate armour and shield

Tomb king- flail of skulls, chariot, golden ankhra and light armour


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

my general is mannfred von carstien
13 power dice max is hectic


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

my favorite general is of course Gharof von carstein

Gharof von Carstein
vamp lord: forbidden lore,+magic level, master of the black arts, summon ghouls, black periapt, book of arkhan, walachs bloody hauberk riding a zombie dragon or abyssal terror. lets go with the dragon


----------



## PaleKing (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread would definately make for better reading if people noted what each of their items does...


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, here's my Slann:
Slann
-2nd generation
-Plaque of Tepok
-Plaque of Dominion
-Diadem of Power
-Battle Standard Bearer
-Totem of Propehcy

Pts:660

Oh, by the way, for those of you who don't know, it explicitly says in the rules that he can take both a Magic Standard and Magic Items, and the 2nd generation makes him an uber-mage.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

PaleKing said:


> This thread would definately make for better reading if people noted what each of their items does...


Yeah, but then we get into copyright infringement issues with GW, so we can't do that per se. However, we can at least give a vague description overall.


'ere's mine. 'Ee's dead 'ard an' stompy-- he's equipped to sort of be an all-rounder-- he can go toe to toe with characters, and he can clear ranks quickly. With WS8, S6, I5, and 5 attacks, he's quite capable. T5 is pretty solid, too, as characters go-- generally, they're not that much harder than their troops, but in the case of Orcs, the big guy leads. I occasionally field him without Martog's Best Basha, which brings his WS down to 7 and his Strength down to 5, but that makes him Armed to da Teef, so he's able to sling one more attack or pull out a great weapon and still kick at S7 if he has to. 

Garbuz Snotmuncha, Black Orc Warboss
Heavy Armour, Bigged's Kickin' Boots, Martog's Best Basha, Enchanted Shield, Warboss Umm's Boss Hat


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing a shooty hero.
Dark elf Master with Lifetaker, light armour, sea dragon cloak and a dark steed.
Hes quite cheap but three shots always hitting on 2+ means he an always move 9 inches and has a good chance of killing a few troops. He also has a good chnce of not getting wounded by enemy missile fire with his Sea dragon cloak.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

my ogre tyrant has a brace of hand guns heavy armour wallcrusher,skull plucker greedyfist and deamon killer scars

my empire general has a holy relic, sword of sigismund, pistol sheild and full plate

and my chaos dwarf has armour of the furnace, guantlets of bhazrakk the cruel and a sword of battle and has taken down a tooled up bloodthirster (admittedly tooled up with a flaming sword so it couldn't hurt him) much to my opponents distress

most if not all of my characters sit safe in a unit in the middle of my army as i have
never been a fan of big monster riding generals and prefer to keep them surrounded with warm bodies.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

High Elf General; Prince Faroth
-Armor of Caledor
-Vambraces of Defence
-Sword of Might
-Star Dragon

In total that's 95 points of wargear. My general's hard as hell to take down with rerollable armor/ward saves, and hits like a beast in CC. Also, he's mounted on a beast!

One game i played, my general was actually killed, but the dragon frenzied and proceeded to wipe out the vast majority of my friend's army. I still consider it a loss though...loosing your general is never good for morale. :angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Dark Elf Dreadlord, Cold One, Sword of Ruin, Null Talisman, Heavy Armour and Seadragon Cloak

1+ Save, Ignores Armour saves and Magic Resistance 1, he's also in a unit of Cold Ones


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

my idear is not to make the gerneral superiorilly powerfull but to make him gd enought to kill a lot of stuff and makes his points back or hold the enemy hero up


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Captain Galus said:


> High Elf General; Prince Faroth
> -Armor of Caledor
> -Vambraces of Defence
> -Sword of Might
> ...


My as yet unnamed prince is very similar:

Prince
-Sword of Might
-Dragon Armour
-Enchanted Shield
-Vambraces of Defence
-Star Dragon

This build is cheaper and has roughly the same survivability. In my last game (and first with him) the dragon died but I managed to get the prince into combat and killed an enemy character.

My comments on the general theme of the thread would be to say that how much you give your character is dependent on how he fits into the army list. For example, f he's just there to anchor the line with high leadership then he'll be give decent armour as a priority.

My dragon is one of two hammer units in my list, the other being a large dragon prince unit. If one is destroyed I always have the other to push forward with.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

After 2 unsuccsessful games with my old general i've changed him toreadlord, Cold One, Crimson Death, Pendant of Khealeth, Armour of Eternal Servitude and Seadragon Cloak

1+ Save, St6, Insane ward save and regenerate, he's also in a unit of Cold Ones.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Here is heat 1, place your bets! ( i put a few other regualr characters i use to make up the numbers)

Angels of fires, DE master VS Ancient Tiel a fiers Goblin boss
Nielbattes, chaos dwarf lord VS The Son of Horus Black orc
Nielbattes, ogre tyrant VS Railguns are funs, Slann
Captain Galus, HE Prince VS Skreinings, DE dreadlord
Nielbattes, empire generaal VS Ancient Tiel' a fiers Vampire
Lord Sinokrans, Tomb King VS Swntzu's, HE prince
Lord Sinokrans, Elector count VS Gharof von Carteins, Vampire

Who wins?? We Shall see.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

can I play mine is 
Prince, star dragon, star lance, armour of caledor, talisman of saphery, how dus it work Ancient Tiel' a fier


----------



## megavampiredeth (Oct 13, 2009)

i would have to go with ethier a vampire lord riding a steed , with the powers beugile, red fury and dread knight, with the dread lance and whatever other magical items you want, 
this way he hits atuomaticly and can possibly rereoll wounds, with every unsaved wound gets to make an additional attack that atuomaticly hits aswell. put him in a solid block of black knights or blood knights, and watch the fun ensue!

or a skaven warlord, with shield, desolate blade, wapstone armour, and warpstone amulet


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

heres mine 
Dreadlord Kaledor Hellsoul
Cloak of Hag Graef
Light Armour
Caledor's Bane
Str Potion
Tabby (his Manticore)

reason he's got light armour is because the beast-master body has very little armour, i do a WYSIWYG policy cos im funny like that 

also, who WOULDN'T want a massive beasty?, in this case a Manticore?, I've aptly named her Tabby 

reason he's good.... combining his lance and potion, he is str 10 on a charge... he's killed a star dragon with that combo


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooooo This looks fun! Of course my general General is used for disruption+hahahahaha....

Anywho:

Chaos Lord:
-Mark o' the T-man
-Disc o' the T-man
-Golden Eye o' the T-man
-Shield (O' THE T-MAN)
-Hellfire Sword.

350 pts of Yummy to run into a unit and do a potential 21 wounds. I call him Lord Mellion, or just "Mellon", on account o' his sticky fingers 

(I also add BCR sometimes to give him that extra kick  )

Anyway, if its a pure CC beast I'm fielding, it's always a pair o'snarkies:

Lord Mellion (320pts)
-MoT
-Armor of Morrisleb
-Crown of Everlasting Conquest
-Favoured
-Shield
Bannernut Crunch (EH; 185pts)
-BSB
-Chaos Runeshield

^For that very rare block of Warriors that comes with a command. EotG table! lol


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

How about this:

General of the empire 370pts:
Griffon, full plate armour, enchanted shield, the white cloak, sword of fate.
_Beast rider, 1+ AS, 5+ WS, 2+ WS against flaming attacks, wounds on 2+ with D3 wounds no AS allowed. ouch!!_

*Or*

Arch Lector of Sigmar:
War Alter, heavy armour, van horstmanns speculum, shield of the gorgon, sword of fate.
_War Alter rider, 3+ AS, stat swopping, enemy loses 1att, D3 wounds on 2+ with no AS allowed._
I just like the speculum and gorgon shield combo!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I usually field myself 

Yurin, the Red-Handed:
Dark elf Dreadlord
Armour of Darkness
Pendant of Khaeleth
Crimson Death
Black Dragon
He qualifies for the cheese category but I just like dragons and I prefer maneuverbility and CC over magic/shooting.
And a flying dreadlord outkitted to go head to head with a BT (if I get the charge of course) is just a real badass general.
At least, that's what I think.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i like chaos lord cain with chaos dragon armour of morrslieb
and rendering sword golden eye of tzeentch favour of the gods
MOT diabolic splendour and a shield


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bloodthirster
Obsidion Armour
Immortal Fury
Axe of Khorne


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Keeper of secrets
Allure of Slaanesh
Tempetor
lvl 4 wizard
Entraping Gaze

Im a bad person i know =)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogre Tyrant
Tenderiser
Daemon-Killer/Greatskull
fistful of laurels
2 sword gnoblars
heavy armour

or

HE Prince
Star Dragon
Armour of Caledor
Vembraces of Defence
Lance
Talisman of loec/amulet of light


So either way its VERY powerful, though I prefer the tyrant.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Uhm... lvl 4 Archmage with Book of Hoeth and Moon Dragon?

All spells cast are with irresitable force and Moon dragons own pretty hard ( though not like Star Dragons )

OR, my favorite

Suicide Vampire lord:

Frostblade
Infinate Hatred
Winged Horror
Beguile

4 S7 WS7 attacks, re-roll failed to hits, re-roll failed to wound ( well, opponent must take ld test, but with a -3 modifier ), can fly and if the opponent suffers just one wound it is automatically slain ( like killing blow on steroids ) and when supported by a corpse cart im pretty sure it`d go toe to toe with anything, though it`d get shot to pieces  OR if I really wanted to cheese it up I could drop the Winged horror, go for Avatar of death for the heavy armour and slam it on a Zombie Dragon, even Bloodthirsters would bow down


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd like to see your vamp trying to best my Archmage.

Archmage (355)
level 4
folariaths robe
talisman of saphery
jewel of the dusk

Can only be hit by magical attacks, all magic weapons are downgraded to mundane weapons, knows 4 spells and has 7 PD.

How about that for lunch!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Garash blood fist
black orc warboss
basha's bloodaxe- frenzy that gives +d6 attacks
warboss imbads iron gnashas- killing blow
heavy armour
enchanted shield
talisman of protection- some form of ward save

so you end up with 3+ armour save, 4-6+ ward save(can't remember witch), 5-10 attacks with killingblow


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Arch lector
War altar
Armour of metoric iron
Mace of helstrum
Van Horstmanns speculum

not only solid in pretty much every phase but boost my entire army


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Wood Elf Highborn -
- Forest Dragon
- Great Weapon
- Enchanted Shield
- Hail of Doom Arrow
- Annoyance of Netlings
- Armour of the Fey

He sits at 571pts
Main use is to single out characters in those mega death units or thrash through the ranks of a large threat.

With his gear when he charges and challenges he will only be hit on 6's, this is why I carry a great weapon as it's harder to hit him meaning he can survive longer in order to use it.
Having the armour, mount and shield he has a 3+ save with 4+ ward against magical weapons in CC. Of course he can fly around the board for easy movement and when needed unleash a hopeful mass amount of arrows before he attacks his target.

The other variation I usually use that doesn't count as a general due to his kindred type is this:

Highborn -
- Alter Kindred
- Additional Hand Weapon
- Bow of Loren
- Arcane Bodkins
- Briarsheath
- Enchanted Shield
- Talisman of Protection 

Total: 286pts

Essentially he can move 9" and shoot 5 arrows off a turn that are magical and allow no armour saves. He can't join a unit and as a single character he's harder to shoot at due to the penalty on top of which he adds another -1 and when in a woods adds a another -1, making him -3 to hit in a forest, and he doesn't have the standard penalties for shooting the 5 arrows of his .


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Slaughterman, formerly Grand Master Paulo Hershel of the Knights of the Raging Bull
-Chaos Lord of Khorne
--Juggernaut
--Chaos Runesword
--Collar of Khorne
--Enchanted Shield

He rides with a unit of Knights of Khorne, so he's well protected, and while the knights don't need his help, they handle a flank of the table on their own usually. His most impressive game to date involved him single-handedly killing a Bloodthirster (which charged him, by the way) and then going on to kill a Lord of Change on his own, turning the game from a massacre against me to a draw. Not too shabby.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I take a Dwarf Lord on Shieldbearers with some nasty gear... I can't remember what the different runes are, but I can tell you the overall effect:

First off, he counts as having a GW. If you're toughness 5 or more, his Strength shoots up to 10, whereas if you're 4 or lower, he hits you at Strength 6. Next up he has some runic armour and a tailsman so he counts as having a rerollable 1+ save and then a 4+ ward save. He's also on shieldbearers, so US3 - hence immune to killing blow. 

He's dead hard, and he's also leading up a unit of stubborn, immune to fear/terror Hammerers along with the BSB. The BSB that goes with him also has the Master Rune of Challenge, which forces an enemy to either charge that unit or run. It makes them quite a nasty core to my army that can't be sidestepped like people try to do with Dwarfs.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I'd like to see your vamp trying to best my Archmage.
> 
> Archmage (355)
> level 4
> ...


Good, very good, nice combo with the robes and the talisman BUT! I upgrade my suicide Vampire lord have:

Spectral Form
Red Fury
Carstein Ring
Cavanderous Cuirass


OK, so this counts as ethreal may make an additional attack if it causes a wound, cannot be affected by Killing blow or Poisened attacks, IF its slain then returns on a roll of 2+ with 1 wound, which can be easily made to 3 wounds with a couple of Invocations of Nehek


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> So what do you normally give your lord choice


I don't have my book next to me so forgive name mistakes
Elector count with armour of meteoric iron, Icon of magnus (I think it was called, the 5+ ward one) and great weapon

and that was it usually, I'm not really into all this Herohammer BS, so I always lost every single game I ever played, but I don't like being like everyone else

another I use to take was just count with full plate armour and runefang


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

@bobss
Not really a good set up- I really doubt you will want more then 1 ethreal unit in your army and that this vamp will have to be in it... if that unit gets killed then he CANNOT use the carstein ring. Ethreal characters cannot join non-ethreal units and the carstein ring brings you back to life only if you join a unit somewhere on the battlefield.

I do love the foliath's robe and talisman of saffery combo... I would be incredibly tempted to take them on an archmage and charge him into that 1500pt deathstar thats comming my way. If I get off courage of aenerion and/or have a BSB close by then Im laughing- stubborn Ld9 with a reroll and totally immune to any combat damage, yes please 

Im still wishing for some of the cooler HE foot only stuff to be available while mounted- armour of stars or this robe/talisman combo would be awesome for a prince/archmage and archmage respectively (imagining a teleporting star dragon now... coool).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> bobss
> Not really a good set up- I really doubt you will want more then 1 ethreal unit in your army and that this vamp will have to be in it... if that unit gets killed then he CANNOT use the carstein ring. Ethreal characters cannot join non-ethreal units and the carstein ring brings you back to life only if you join a unit somewhere on the battlefield.


Bollocks ( Uhm, is this word allowed>? ) Your right, I forgot about the joining a unit buiseness, but tbh, talisman of hoeth and robes is a dirty combo, throwing magic items out of the window, 
And I reckon that when I get a peak at the BoC book in a few months then id be able to come up with an ass-kicking Dommbull combo


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorceror Lord Sicinius
Lvl 4, Disc of Tzeentch, MOT, Golden Eye of Tzeentch, Infernal Puppet, Conjoined Humonculas-Think that's everything but he's impossible to catch and very zappy XD


----------



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

Archmage lv4 with Loremaster's cloak, Floriath's robe, mask of merlord.

So basically this archmage can only be affected by magic and what's this? a 2+ ward save against wounds caused by magic! Lovely
And he can walk on water?...brilliant.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I take a Chaos lord with the hellfire sword (d3+1 wound, and all atackes count as flaming so no regeneration save) and chaos armor (Immune to psychology, poisoned atacks and Killing blow) and the Favor of the gods (you can move the role on the eye of the gods chart up ore down 1). Then i mount him on a juggernaut. I also give him a shield. 

Some times i do the same thing but give him the axe of khorne and the enchanted shield. Chaos Dragen can be good to but it is expencive so i only put it in on 3500pts + battles

I am not being a asshole by making my lord very good a fighting other lords. First of i used this when fighting the OK and in addition a chaos lord must chalange when ever he can!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeromus316 said:


> Archmage lv4 with Loremaster's cloak, Floriath's robe, mask of merlord.
> 
> So basically this archmage can only be affected by magic and what's this? a 2+ ward save against wounds caused by magic! Lovely
> And he can walk on water?...brilliant.


mages cant wear any magical armour.. sorry :cray:


Got a new evil set up for my Tyrant:
-Tenderiser (S7 D3 wounds)
-Greedy Fist (+1AS successful saves eats magical weapons, all successful hits take a magic level)
- Wyrdstone Necklace (5+ ward)
- luck gnoblar (1 re-rollable armour/ward save)
- HA
(301pts)

He can dish out 5 S7 D3 wound attacks and has 4+/5++ (possibly with regen if my mages are busy) and all attacks with magical weapons have to be done 1 at a time in case I pass any saves (any...), which at worst I can have a re-rollable 5+ ward, if I pass my save your weapon becomes mundane for the rest of the game... dont think there is much out there that can really worry him.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Mercenary General:

-Barbed Warhorse
-Heavy Armour
-Enchanted Shield
-Lance
-Sword of Might
-Talisman of Protection 

168pts of Pure unbeatable Death!!! All fear his wrath!


----------



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim/Steve that Archmage doesn't have any magic armor, the loremasters cloak is a talisman and Floriath's robes is an enchanted item. So doesn't that mean that it is legal? Also, try as i might i can't find where in the high elves book it says that mages can't wear magical armor. Not that I don't believe you or anything it's just that i still haven't seen any such rule so maybe a page reference would be really helpful. If of course that's possible.
thanks in advance.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeromus316 said:


> Also, try as i might i can't find where in the high elves book it says that mages can't wear magical armor.


From my understanding you can only purchase magic armour if you have access to mundane armour. (correct me if I'm wrong, cause I'm pretty new to WHFB.)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> From my understanding you can only purchase magic armour if you have access to mundane armour. (correct me if I'm wrong, cause I'm pretty new to WHFB.)


Correct. it's in the BRB, P121, under "magic armour". Essentially, if you can't wear normal armour, you can't wear magical armour, or magical helms. If you can't take a shield normally, you can't take a magial shield.

* Zeromus316*: As I understand it, mask of the merlord is a magical helm, so you can't take it on a mage, as he can't get armour normally, so that would be what tim/steve is referring to, rather than the cloak or robes. Still, missing that doesn't take away too much from your mage, he's still pretty well protected...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, mask of the merlord is armour and therefore the mage cant take them. The only way to give a mage an armour save is to use mounts (6+ for an elven steed, 5+ vs shooting for a tiranoc chariot).


----------



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

ahhh thanks alot everyone for enlightening me. I'll remember that from now on when building lists haha. 

and as for the Archmage I made a small change

Archmage lv4, Loremaster's cloak, Floriath's robe, jewel of the dusk


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Chaos mages can where magic armor  Thats under a special rule that says that they can so I asume you cant normaly


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The rule doesnt say that mages cant wear armour.. just that nothing can have magic armour unless it can wear mundane armour


----------

